# Calvin's Sermons on Job



## Philip A (Mar 4, 2004)

I was surfing on the BoT website for this book and found this comment:

[quote:1f035fdddd]
This quality facsimile edition is a reproduction of Arthur Golding's translation of the Job sermons first published in 1574.
[/quote:1f035fdddd]

Am I exegeting this text properly? 

Are they saying that the facsimile is a reprint of the first 1574 edition?
Or are they saying that the facsimile is a reprint of a later edition of a work first published in 1574?
Or are they saying that Golding's translation is of a French edition first published in 1574?

The reason I ask is that my wife is interested in it, and I wanted to check for her to see if it is a facimile of the Old English typeset (i.e. &quot;f's&quot; in place of &quot;s's&quot;, etc.)

I'm sure the webmaster has it and can answer for me....:biggrin:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 4, 2004)

Like his sermons on Timothy and Titus, that book is a reprint or copy of the old English. Yes, letters look old English and caligraphic. Once you start reading it over a bit, its becomes second nature and you get used to it.


----------



## Philip A (Mar 4, 2004)

6 minutes for a definitive answer, not bad :biggrin:

Thanks!!


----------

